# Dream Theater - John Petrucci



## ezcomes (Jul 28, 2008)

going home last night, the Glass Prison came on...one of my favorite DT songs...i got thinking...he's got a great tone...so i thought i would try to find how he gets it...low and behold...he shows his rig on his webpage...

The Official John Petrucci Web Site



> Amps and Effects
> 3x Mesa Boogie Mark V amps
> 1x Voodoo Labs GCX Switcher (for amp input and channel select)
> 1x Korg DTR 2000 Rack Tuner
> ...


how awesome is that? its great for inquiring minds! even the pictures showing the settings on the amps





































does anyone have a favorite DT song, or tone that he does?

some of there stuff, i just can't get into b/c its so long, but i do like these guys a lot...

(although i'm a little shocked that according to wiki, the singer has no musical input in the band)

[YOUTUBE]8h81PggfE8I[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

What is that pedal board he is using? It has those individual effects built into it? Seems like it has the nameplates of those effects vs the actual stomp boxes


----------



## geezer (Apr 30, 2008)

Most of his stuff is so complex ,I don't know how they can play it live without someone messin' up.
Dark Eternal Night (studio vid)is a good example(I don't think the singing fits).


----------



## The Kicker Of Elves (Jul 20, 2006)

geezer said:


> Most of his stuff is so complex ,I don't know how they can play it live without someone messin' up.
> Dark Eternal Night (studio vid)is a good example(I don't think the singing fits).


The singing never has really fit in my mind. I think the band is phenomenal, but I'd rather they only performed instrumentals. James Labrie (Canadian or not) just really doesn't match the sound.

I have the DT Live at Budokan DVD, for example, and the vocals drag the performance down, in my opinion.


----------



## bluesmostly (Feb 10, 2006)

Just listened to a DT song in the car yesterday. reminds me of the band YES only supercharged. I really like John P. as a guitar player. 

I noticed that he is listed on the Axe-Fx webite as one of their artists, along with Steve Vai and others. 

http://fractalaudio.com/artist.html

I don't know if he is using it live or for recording yet... it would certainly be easy enough to put together the rig above,effects and all, using the Axe-Fx . It really is a powerful tone tool.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

The Kicker Of Elves said:


> The singing never has really fit in my mind. I think the band is phenomenal, but I'd rather they only performed instrumentals. James Labrie (Canadian or not) just really doesn't match the sound.
> 
> I have the DT Live at Budokan DVD, for example, and the vocals drag the performance down, in my opinion.


The wife wanted to crawl onto the stage and strangle him when I took her to see DT. She digs Petrucci and the music, but could not stand the vocals. I don't mind him that much, but to me he is trying to do Robert Plant and it does not work in that band.


----------

